# What is the difference between these two liqui-moly oils?



## ReadTheBook (Jul 15, 2003)

They are both listed the as the same product, Liqui-Moly Leichtlauf High Tech 5w40 5L. One has a blue container, one has a purple container and there's an $8 price difference between the two. I don't quite see any difference?

It's LM3864 vs LM2332

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...uf-High-Tech-5W40-5l/_/R-AOCLM2332_0412621375

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/C...uf-High-Tech-5W40-5l/_/R-AOCLM3864_0377849529


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well if you look closely at the label the cheaper states synthetic-technology while the other is fully-synthetic. we use the fully-synthetic in all german cars except those with dpf which we use a low saps version


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

The blue bottled oil is full synthetic, ie; Group IV or V (most likeley VI) with no Group III or hydrocracked "synthetic" oil basestock. If you look under the 5W-40, the blue bottle lists "full" synthetic where the purple is "high-tech synthese technology". In the US, Liqui-moly can sell either one as "synthetic" and is why both are listed "high tech". In Europe, "synthetic" can only be true synthetic with Group IV or V basestocks and are listed as "synthoil". The "lesser" blend is listed as "high tech" to differentiate the 2 but only in the EU market. If youare looking for the "better" oil, go for the blue bottled one. The other may be just as good but only analysis will tell for certain in your application. If you don't plan on long intervals, save a few $$$ and go purple.


----------



## AspektZA (Aug 26, 2014)

They're the exact same thing.

The lighter colored purple bottle was an older packaging of the product, but Royal Purple got pissy at Liqui Moly so they changed the dye to a darker blue.

Same oil, it's just that NAPA hasn't cleared out their database.


----------

